# sharing my small piano composition, :)



## Enrico Trigoso (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Enrico Trigoso (May 10, 2014)

please comment ...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Pleasant, competent, but at least 150 years past its prime. I was hoping for some original or characterful approach, but there is neither in this piece, it is simply old material restated verbatim and totally forgettable as a result.


----------



## eilrahc (Nov 15, 2013)

Perhaps you could vary the accompaniment idea around as well


----------

